# Need help building the GRANDADDY of SMOKERS



## chef daddy (Feb 4, 2013)

SMF Family.  I metioned in my profile that I am about to build my first smoker.  I have been researching all the ins and out I am going to go with a 275 gallon oil barrel offset smoker, with a warming box...I am planning on using a 250 gallon oil drum as my firebox/warming box. in the smoke chamber i and going to put 5 trays for maximum smoking capability.  My goal is to go big to get the most use out of it.  i have a few parties already lined up where i will be feeding upwards of 250 people so i need to smoke alot.  My desire is to make the trays removeable so that I can go from cooking all ribs, to chicken, to pulled pork, to brisket, to WHOLE HOG
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.   Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

welcome to the group. have you checked out the revers flow calculator? it will be a big help to getting everything working right. it should be a nice easy build.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef daddy (Feb 9, 2013)

i have secure my starting supplies, I have a 250 gallon oil tank, a 275 gallon oil tank, 2 - 55 gallons barrels, angle iron, firebox doors from
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     gasket seals, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
positve clamps for the doors.  i am about to make cuts this week i am trying build my first granddaddy of  a smoker.  i want it to look like this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i have calculated the smoker being 60" long 42" tall and 27" thick using the calculator i will need a firebox about 24 in long 42 tall and 27 thick correct.  I will also need an opening into the chamber of 24 inches and a smoke stack of 8 in diameter and 16 in long correct.  I just want to be correct before i make cuts. measure twice, cut  once cook forever


----------



## themule69 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chef Daddy said:


> i have secure my starting supplies, I have a 250 gallon oil tank, a 275 gallon oil tank, 2 - 55 gallons barrels, angle iron, firebox doors from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't run the numbers so no
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  their. but it sounds like it will be a nice smoker. remember to post pics of the build.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## randya (Feb 22, 2013)

Chef Daddy,

I have already completed a build like the one you are talking about or close to it.  Here are a few shots of it.  Is this close of what you are wanting to build?  If built this for a friend and he has already took 1st place in a cook off.  This oil tank was 61"x44"x27" and the fire box was 20"x20"x24".













2012-05-03 19.09.35.jpg



__ randya
__ Jun 10, 2012


















2012-05-02 20.33.24.jpg



__ randya
__ Jun 14, 2012


----------



## chef daddy (Feb 25, 2013)

randya you are my smoking idol.

the pics that i posted were of your smoker, they are my inspiration.  the only difference is i am going to use 2 275 oil drums, one will be the cc and the other will be my fb/warmer.  i used the fenton calculator to come up with what size my fb needs to be and it was twice the size of yours, do you have any input and insight.  would you make the fb larger.  is it hard to maintain heat, does the fuel have to be replenished frequently, does the whole cc run around 225 -250 any insight would be great.


----------

